# Wendy's grilled chicken sandwiches



## ag5t (May 17, 2002)

Well I found out I can't eat a Wendy's grilled chicken sandwich. I would have thought bread and chicken and a little lettuce wouldn't hurt. I guess my colon is really messed up now. Maybe I should take Wendys off my list of places to eat. They do have a baked potato but would that even be worth trying? That was not even a big sandwich, so how come it is attacking me? Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sometimes it depends on the grilling process and the sauces used (some of the grilled chicken sandwiches can be a bunch fattier than you would expect because after all people like the taste of fat so they find a way to add fat even on the stuff that should be lower fat.Also much of fast food has been flavor enhanced, and it could be that some of the additives (like if they inject the chicken breast with broth + "natural flavors" there may be something in the concotion that makes it taste good that is the culprit).Plain baked potatoes you can't do much to (but you would have to limit the fatty toppings so getting everything on the side). However for some people the starch in the potatoes may be more starch then they can handle.K.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Don't try that classic Cajun chicken thing they have there...I don't know WHAT I was thinking, but geez, that was a powerful lesson!


----------



## newlearner (Jun 7, 2001)

Perhaps it's the lettuce. I take lettuce off everything now as I know I'll be in the bathroom if I don't. Burger king has something called the chicken whopper now and its very good. I get it plain (no mayo which harms me too) and just a slice of tomato and half the bun.


----------



## smurf1 (Oct 23, 2001)

It may be the bread. I cannot eat white bread. My digestive system struggles with sugars, some breads, and pasta, all refined carbohydrates.Too many folks overlook the possibility that starches are a source of trouble.Additionally...Like others said, it could be the sauces which may contain sugar.If you want to try and test this again, you may consider having the chicken sandwhich with out the bread or without the sauces, one at a time to specifically isolate what part of the sandwhich is actually the problemSmurf1


----------



## BethL. (Mar 29, 2002)

The first, and most obvious, problem with the chicken sandwich is the chicken. Unless it comes from chickens that have been raised humanely (which is absolutely NEVER the case at a fast-food restaurant), the meat is sheer poison. It comes from an animal that has been drugged and abused since before it was born. As if that weren't bad enough, the techniques used in today's slaughterhouses are abysmal.It is astonishing how many people have bought into the belief that "chicken is the healthy meat."







It is not.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

If it ain't free range it is gonna be strange...and if its fast food, we are screwed. SImple as that. As everyone point sout there is little chance of finding out exactly what else has been added besides what is done to them when being raised, and then processed. Open oral challenge is the only way to find out. Just make sure that when you want to find out if you can tolerate some food-thing, that you prepare a bit or you may come to a wrong conclusion. Try to eat only foods, before and after the challenge by ate least 24-36 hours, which you know to non-reactive...non-symptom evoking...so If you DO get symptoms you know with higher probability that it is the fast food you challenged.I personally can tolerate almost all fast food chicken BUT only the basic "crsipy chicken breats" variety not the maximally flavor enhanced "grilled" to "cajun" chickens. Atomic power to the gut.MNL


----------



## ag5t (May 17, 2002)

Since my visit to Wendy's, I have had better luck. Believe it or not, Jack in the Box with a sourdough sandwich with chicken and very little lettuce, tomato and mayonaise. Yes I know the chicken is not organic, but I can't interrupt the rest of the family for every meal. -- Actually, we have 4 separate diets -- my wife's is fairly regular, my son eats chicken nuggets hot dogs and sometimes pizza (he will eat applesauce and drink prune juice though). My 3 year old daughter is severely disabled and is fed with a tube into her stomach. Her diet is Pediasure, Pediasure and Pediasure. I'm glad she's alive though. Ok, and then there is my IBS diet. Looking at my daughter I feel I have a lot to be thankful for. Don't mind sharing this info - it makes me feel better.


----------



## tlatner (Jun 20, 2002)

Wendys grilled chicken sandwich contains MSG, which a lot of people are sensitive to (many of whom don't even realize it.) Unfortunately, there's not too much that you can safely eat there, although a plain baked potato should be fine. (You might even be okay with a plain hamburger as long as you don't have too much of a problem with beef.)


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

TED: __________________________________"Unfortunately, there's not too much that you can safely eat there" __________________________________Actually I have found that some of the packaging is at least a good source of insoluble fiber (not the wrappers, though, due to the high fractional content of aluminum).MNL


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Ted,Do you know if Wendy's hamburgers contain MSG?


----------

